# Upgrading from Fulcrum Racing Ts



## RGEZE (Jul 9, 2012)

Is it worth it? I've been searching for some new wheels to upgrade too. Didn't really want to go the Dura Ace 7900 route. So was thinking something in the $600 range. Is it even worth it? Or shoul dI just save up and make the upgrade when the time comes?


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I upgraded my Fulcrum Racing T's to Ultegra 6700 tubeless ready rims for just $320 shipped. They're light, stiff, and you have the option of running tubeless or clinchers.


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

Search Craigslist. I found a set of Fulcrum Racing 1s for about $500 brand new takeoffs to replace place Racing7s on my RS. Over 500 grams lighter. Amazing difference, we'll see if they hold up to my fat ass.......


----------



## RGEZE (Jul 9, 2012)

Clay L said:


> Search Craigslist. I found a set of Fulcrum Racing 1s for about $500 brand new takeoffs to replace place Racing7s on my RS. Over 500 grams lighter. Amazing difference, we'll see if they hold up to my fat ass.......


lol.. I'm going to pull the trigger on some customs I built up. 

30mm Kinlins
White Industry Hubs
Sapim CX
ALL BLACK
24 2X front & 28 3X rear. (I am 195-200)
1515gr @ $740 with shipping. (ProWheelBuilder)

I wasn't even interested in custom at first, but after snooping around the forum... looks like I may just get my money's worth. I'm stoked! 

Let me know how those Racing 1's work out.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Stay away from Easton Wheels...*

they suck. I have Mavic Ksyrium SL's on my RS after screwing around with Easton for 2 years and 5 times having to ship the wheels back for rebuilds. Started on the EA 90 SLX's and after 4 rebuilds on those wheels,Easton downgraded me with a brand new set of the Sl's a step down from the SLX's. They broke within 3 months.


----------



## WebbyS5 (Aug 10, 2012)

I just bought a S5 Team and I am in the same boat....looking to upgrade the wheels. Would like to know what I can expect from a higher end set like the Zipp 303 CC's. I ride about 200km/week and on decent roads that have some hills, live NE of Toronto so nothing too major for climbs. I am @195lbs and relatively new to the sport so want to see if spending the $$$ on a good set of Carbons is worth it.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

Har said:


> they suck. I have Mavic Ksyrium SL's on my RS after screwing around with Easton for 2 years and 5 times having to ship the wheels back for rebuilds. Started on the EA 90 SLX's and after 4 rebuilds on those wheels,Easton downgraded me with a brand new set of the Sl's a step down from the SLX's. They broke within 3 months.


I agree, although my experience was downmarket on the EA50s. First broke an axle then a spoke. Returned them and now riding on Boyd alloys. So far so good.

I keep the Fulcrum 7s as backups. As much as the 7s get bashed for their weight, I have to say they really are bomb proof.


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

WebbyS5 said:


> I just bought a S5 Team and I am in the same boat....looking to upgrade the wheels. Would like to know what I can expect from a higher end set like the Zipp 303 CC's. I ride about 200km/week and on decent roads that have some hills, live NE of Toronto so nothing too major for climbs. I am @195lbs and relatively new to the sport so want to see if spending the $$$ on a good set of Carbons is worth it.


Only you can tell...it's a lot of $$ and the difference is subtle. Bike may feel lighter on climbs and snappier accelerating. Will you improve av. pace on your practice loops? Very questionable. Will you love the looks of it, absolutely!


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

enellch said:


> Only you can tell...it's a lot of $$ and the difference is subtle. Bike may feel lighter on climbs and snappier accelerating. Will you improve av. pace on your practice loops? Very questionable. Will you love the looks of it, absolutely!


I have to agree with this. I have owned some very expensive carbon wheels (though all were bought used at STEEP discounts.) The differences in light aero wheels vs. aluminum training wheels are very real, but the performance increase is minimal. I can tell the difference between riding 1800g training wheels and Zipp 404 FC's, especially at speed, but again, it is subtle. 

A happy middle ground would be something from Williams or Boyds. Spend around $1000, get 95% of the performance you would from a $3k wheel, for only a little more than a good aluminum wheel, such as what the OP built.


----------



## WebbyS5 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thx for the input....I stumbled across the FFWD line of carbon wheels, seem like a good wheel with quality DT hubs, great value and have spoke with people who ride them and they are impressed with the overall performance/ride


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Go with 50mm or deeper...:cornut:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I second the idea of taking a close look at smaller brands like Williams, Rolf & Boyds. You get a lot of wheel for your money (at a price that fits more people's budgets). I ride Zipp 101s, which I think are a great wheel for the price range. Aero enough for most of us, but the added durability of clincher without a weight penalty. Great wheels and you can often find them at a discount on ebay (which is where I got mine).


----------



## McKay649 (Aug 16, 2012)

bump to first page!


----------

